# Wifi and 3G/4G data icons grayed out, BUT still have connectivity though...



## Z4C (Aug 1, 2012)

First, thanks for all the support i got on irc - some good ppl on there  I only just found you all 2 days ago...

I don't know if others have dealt with this, but for some reason (maybe a Titanium Backup gone wrong or something), my data connection icons seemed to randomly start showing up as gray yesterday, a little while after my first flashing from stock 4.0.4 to 4.1.1 v5.1.

So my data icons for wifi and 3g/4g showed connected and i had access, but they were grayed out/not blue. It was suggested to me that grayed icons WITH connectivity indicates an inability for "Google data" to sync properly with its servers (maybe that meant automatically, because i could manually do it in Settings it seemed...) Anyway after screwing around for a while, uninstalling/re-installing various google apps, turning wifi off/on, turning data off/on, going in and out of airplane mode, i then started looking in the Settings>Apps for google-related stuff... I remembered about trying to get the update to 4.0.4 a few weeks back where many ppl had to "Clear data" from the Google Services Framework app and then they were able to update to 4.0.4.

What i think resolved my problem appeared to be the same: Settings>Apps>(ALL apps tab)>Google Services Framework>Clear data>Force stop and then reboot.

Hope it helps someone who might have this issue too.

Z4C


----------

